# New member from Buzzard Hill, Alabama



## Coondawg (Aug 8, 2022)

Howdy y'all,

New member here from Southeast Alabama.  I've always wanted to gain more knowledge on smoked meats, and I want to build my own smokehouse soon.  So after a little bit of perusing, I decided to join up.  I'm also wanting to make my own smoked cheddar cheese, so I'm hoping to get some good advice in the Cheese section of the forum.

Cheers,
Coondawg


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome to the forum..Lots of great folks here to help with your smokehouse build.


----------



## Coondawg (Aug 8, 2022)

Thanks, jaxgatorz!  Can't wait to get started.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee. Plenty of helpful folk around here


----------



## tbern (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Minnesota! Great place for getting good advice and sharing ideas. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## DougE (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky!


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from North Texas!
Great guide for smoking cheese:




__





						Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View
					

1                  1                                      A piece and slices of three-year-old smoked cheddar       Mr.T’s        “Smoked Cheese, From Go to Show”      Those of us who smoke cheese enjoy that little something extra, and smoking cheese is fun and easy to do.  Hard...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Good luck!
- Jason


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA!

Keith


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome to the forum Dawg, glad you joined us.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 8, 2022)

Welcome aboard from SE ID!  A lot of great folks on here with a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 9, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

SMF = Learning, Helping and Showing  + some Fun also

David


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 9, 2022)

Welcome from North Mississippi! Lots of great advise to be found here.  And I'll give you the first bit....Hide you credit cards, debit cards, and etc. We will find any number of ways for you to spend money! LOL. Look forward to your post and pics.
JIm


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Guess Jim already warned ya we are happy to help you spend your money on things you " NEED" lol! Get yourself a big notebook...it will soon become overly full with things you want to try!

Ryan


----------



## Coondawg (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks for all the "welcomes", y'all.  A few weeks ago, my sister gave me her Masterbuilt digital electric smoker that she has only used a few times.  I plan on making good use of that smoker until I can build my own this winter.

That smoker only uses "chips", not chunks of hickory or pellets.  Any suggestions on a good brand and source for hickory chips?  I have a million hickories on my property, but don't particularly want to spend hours making "chips".

Thanks again.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2022)

Do a search on here for mailbox mods and get an amnps so you can burn pellets...you'll be very happy,  much better than messing with chips.

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 9, 2022)

Welcome Coondawg from ND


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 9, 2022)

Ryan 

 Brokenhandle
 has ya covered. 
The MES can produce some awesome food with the tube and mailbox!

Keith


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 10, 2022)

Bearcarver
 is the MES guru. Check out his "step by steps'






						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Jim


----------



## babydoc (Sep 13, 2022)

Welcome from Utah!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 13, 2022)

Welcome from Ohio. Looks like a couple of you new from Alabama this week.


----------

